# 4 eggs and shes still not sitting ???



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

my hen has 4 eggs and shes not even sitting on them what could the reason be? she is healthy and happy. the eggs are freezing how long will they survive for if they are fertile? 
and yes she does have a male partner.
before when i bred them last year they sat on the eggs straight away


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Someone please correct me if i am wrong! 

From what i have learned is that the eggs can sit for up to 7 days. The female and male may be waiting to sit, so they will hatch mostly at the same time. From the timing of hatching of my chicks, I noticed that M&M didn't sit until after egg #3 was laid. Maybe she has more eggs coming, and wants to wait. 

I am sure others here will be able to answer your question better than me :blush:


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

ahh then its been 8 days since the first egg was laid. oh well guess i will have to wait and see


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am not sure, because I've never had this problem, mine have all sat from the 1st egg

but I did just read the other day some don't sit until they're done completely with laying their clutch (and the average clutch for a tiel is 4-6 so she may not be done yet). 

and I remember reading (not sure if its right or not)that an egg is not actually "a baby" until it incubated so more or less what i got from that was it was just Yolk until it was being incubated, then that is when it started forming into a embryo and baby 

like i said that might be wrong - i read that a while back.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Some of mine sit right away and others do not. I wouldn't call the 1st egg down for the count it could surprise you. There is a hormonal change that takes place that gets them into sitting mode. It is usually the # of eggs that determines that. I would be surprised if they don't start sitting soon. Make sure they have at least 12 hours of light a day and a night light when they are sitting. If anything happens to scare them from the eggs you want to be sure they can find their way back to them.


----------

